

Best of Show 2012 - The International Obfuscated C Code Contest - hemancuso
http://www.ioccc.org/2011/akari/hint.html

======
hemancuso
A friend at MIT graphics sent this along.

"<http://www.ioccc.org/2011/akari/akari.c>

Not only is the input program ASCII art, but it can downsample .PPM/.PGM...and
also text. In fact, it downsamples itself, into the source code for a C
program with reduced functionality. And it can do it 4 times:

<http://www.ioccc.org/2011/akari/hint.html>

